# Ammonia problems



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Whats up everyone? Here's the dilemma. I have a 55 gallon setup right now with two whisper 60's and a hydor koralia 3 powerhead. This is the setup I've had for years, with baby rbp's and different kinds of serras and now finally a 3 inch yellow piraya. I have never had a prob with water quality, EVER until now. I noticed a bit of a cloudiness to the tank so I decided to do a test on it. The ammonia was through the roof, but everything else turned out ok. Ph: 6.8 Nitrates: 20 ppm Nitrite:0 What the hell could have happened? I've been doing water changes, but not sure as to how much or how often for something like this. It almost sounds like the tank is going through a cycle for some reason, but the tank has been setup for years with never a problem. Please help. Tha nks guys. -Joe


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I dont know what caused the problem but I know the best way to correct it would be 20% water changes enery couple a days till things ballance out.

How often and how much water do you normally change?
Are you doing good gravel washes?

I would consider getting yourself a good canister along with keeping on top of things

Best of luck with things and keep us posted.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

The only thing I can reccommend you do is more water changes until you get your ammonia down to 0. There are chemicals and stuff you could use to nutralize it but piranha are sensitive to many meds like all tetras are so the natural method would be better for your piraya


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah guys, I have no clue what happened. Feefa, I've been doing 25% water changes yesterday (when the prob started) and today, and I think I'll continue to keep it at 25% Trigga, I picked up some ammo lock by API and I used half the suggested dosage today just to be safe. I'm terrified of losing this little guy. Any other suggestions guys. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I also Would keep up with the water changes. 20-25% daily water changes should help. I personally dislike those whisper filters and had problems all the time with mine. Go with a decent cannister filter of some sort. I really like my eheim ecco 2236 canny filter for smaller tanks 75G and under. Its rated for tanks up to 80G and does a great job and is super easy when it becomes time for maintainance. Or even a classic eheim 2215 would do the job. You definitely may need bio filtration then those crummy whispers are giving ya.


----------



## momo18 (Sep 21, 2008)

So yeah sly I am right there with you I've had my established tank cycled and cleaned for like nearly 1 year now with no problems ever...then 2 days ago fish start getting weird white crap on them so I freak out and move tanks and medicate but left some in that tank. both my plecos died and my 8 inch purple rose queen died and my red texas is acting really weird. The ammonia isn't even on the card it's effing blue. I don't know how you can go from 0 to not on the card. Are water changes the only option? Cus I have reds coming and I did not buy reds so they could be owned my ammonia when they get here.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It sound like a cycle. Did you do any really large water changes within the last month, change gravel, clean filters... or anything out of the norm?

I would continue with water changes just to get ammonia down. Perhaps even use soem cemical filtration. Water changes wont really be helpful to the tank if its recycling, but it should be fine as long as you keep up with them for a bit. So im saying waterchanges wont allow as much bacteria to reestablish, but just keep up with the water changes and within a couple weeks all the bacteria should be back. Make sure your dechlorinating too. i would get some PRIME then when doing a water change add a bit extra as it helps with more the Cl2


----------



## jhatchett (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah a good gravel washing is probably in order do have a python or something to that extent. If there is a sludge buildup under the gravel and the gravel is disturbed then it will be released into the tank. I recently had a large ammo spike that was fatal. i am still not able to get it back under control, after this will be like my 4th or 5th water change I will do one later this evening. I also agree that more filteration is in order, those 60's are not cutting it. On my 55 I am currently running 2 Emperor 400's, and now that will take care of any problems. On the purchase of a new filter I always recommend that you use the petsmart match price policy, and there are great deals to have their. Good luck and with the nitrate there is more ammo on the way. The cycle goes nitrate to ammo to nitrite. correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

jhatchett said:


> Yeah a good gravel washing is probably in order do have a python or something to that extent. If there is a sludge buildup under the gravel and the gravel is disturbed then it will be released into the tank. I recently had a large ammo spike that was fatal. i am still not able to get it back under control, after this will be like my 4th or 5th water change I will do one later this evening. I also agree that more filteration is in order, those 60's are not cutting it. On my 55 I am currently running 2 Emperor 400's, and now that will take care of any problems. On the purchase of a new filter I always recommend that you use the petsmart match price policy, and there are great deals to have their. Good luck and with the nitrate there is more ammo on the way. *The cycle goes nitrate to ammo to nitrite. correct me if I am wrong.
> *


Actually its ammo to nitrite to nitrates which then get removed by doing waterchanges

There will always be ammo in the tank unless its empty and completely clean of food dead plant debris etc...
Its up to the benecial bacteria to convert the ammo to nitrites which then get converted to nitrates.
If your filters are no good for the beneficial bacteria to grow on or dont have enough surface ie; Bio balls or bio wheels then your really only running mechanical filtration which is probably whats happening with sly


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Well the sponge in a filter is one of the biggest benefical bacteria housers so you can't blame the mechanical filteration... I think your tank just had a mini cycle probably between when you took out whatever was in the tank before and when you added the new piraya and began feeding it.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I think that the problem is that there was no life iun the tank for about a month. It was still up and running like normal, but with no inhabitants. Maybe that caused some of the bio to die off? I agree with everyone here that a better filter is in order, but times are tough right now and I'm strugglin to get by with what I've got. I'm gonna keep up with the water changes and see if I can get this under control. Piraya been acting fine. Great coloration, great appetite and activity so far.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

No feedstock of ammonia for a month will cause the bacteria to either die off or go dormant and form spores until there is a "food" supply. In either case, your tank would have to go through a new cycle to establish an adequate flaura for the bioload. If they formed spores the tank might cycle quicker as they come out of the dormant state as opposed to a completely new flaura that started from scratch.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Slytooth13 said:


> I think that the problem is that there was no life iun the tank for about a month. It was still up and running like normal, but with no inhabitants. Maybe that caused some of the bio to die off? *Likly. Its like people (bacteria)if they have food then you take it away (no fish making waste), eventually they will die off*I agree with everyone here that a better filter is in order, but times are tough right now and I'm strugglin to get by with what I've got.*With 1 piraya thats not a large bioload so that should be ok for now with water changes as under this circumstance its not the filters fault there was no bacteria* I'm gonna keep up with the water changes and see if I can get this under control. Piraya been acting fine. Great coloration, great appetite and activity so far.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I can't believe I made a friggen newb mistake like this. If this Piraya dies im swearing off P's for life because of my own god damn mistake.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

He'll be fine piraya are pretty hardy your lucky it's not a manny.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Trigga said:


> He'll be fine piraya are pretty hardy your lucky it's not a manny.


 I agree most p's will be fine during a cycle, but its not reccomended as its stressful so, i would try to do some *A couple 10% or so. During cyles though without fish you should be doing any waterchanges, but i think keepign the fish is more important then finishing the clycle as fast as possible. If you do water changes bacteria will just not have enough food to establish in large numbers, but soon they will be anyways.*water changes to lower the levels. This will slow down the cycle, but will eliminate any major points of stress during the cycle.

Best action plan would be just monitor levels and only do a waterchange when the ammonia or whatever are getting near their peak.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks guys. Did another test today and the ammonia levels are coming down, and will hopefully be done doing whatever the hell they were doing.


----------

